# Healing Flea Bite Dermatitis...



## Eva (Nov 18, 2008)

I picked up a new foster this morning with a bad case of hair loss. His entire back end is bald and so is his tail.  
He's been to the Vet and had skin scrapes done and it's definately a flea allergy that caused the hair loss. 
Any ideas on how to help him to heal now that the fleas are gone? 
Are there any things that I can do to help him to feel less itchy?
He's eating Innova EVO and I'm adding fish oil to it. 
Other than that I'm at a loss...I've never dealt with a bald dog before. 
How often should I bathe him? I have soap free puppy shampoo and so I'm hoping that it won't irritate him.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Eqyss makes a flea bite shampoo that's supposed to work wonders for flea bite dermatitis

http://www.eqyss.com/pet_fleas2.asp

We haven't used it yet, but bought some to use in our grooming salon - it sounds wonderful.


----------



## Eva (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the link. 
I tried to find the shampoo at a pet store near me but they don't carry it. 
I'll try another place tomarrow.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, the dealer locator on that site isn't working is it? That's rotten!
Sorry, I'm afraid I don't know what stores sell it.


----------



## Eva (Nov 18, 2008)

DJsMom said:


> Yeah, the dealer locator on that site isn't working is it? That's rotten!
> Sorry, I'm afraid I don't know what stores sell it.


It's okay, I'll figure it out. I have a lot of feed stores in my area and so I'll try a couple of them tomarrow...hopefully i have better luck


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Eva said:


> Thanks for the link.
> I tried to find the shampoo at a pet store near me but they don't carry it.
> I'll try another place tomarrow.



I buy my EQyss products online at KvVet Supply. It's cheaper than the feed stores, and you get it within 3 days. Their shampoo and spray for flea bite dermatitis is excellent (their Micro-Tek Shampoo and Spray takes care of it, too, and stops itching immediately). For hair loss, use the EQyss Mega-Tek Rebuilder.


----------

